# A Wedding Gift



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I was finally able to get back in the shop. A few setbacks, but I am moving forward now.

My niece is getting married tonight. I made the couple an end grain cutting board. The woods used are: Black Walnut, Jarrah, Mahogany, 200+ year old Pecan, Purple Heart, White Oak, and Yellow Heart. I finished the board in Mineral oil. It measures 14" X 12" X 1 1/4" tall.

I have made quite a few of these boards, in the last few years. I have cut my process time in half since my first board. Some things I learned, some were due to new machines added.

My next project will be 3 wine boxes made out of: Black Walnut, Mahogany, and some locally grown Cherry. (South Louisiana)

I want to thank everyone for the informative, encouraging post that have been shared here. It really makes woodworking fun.

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking very good Ellery


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's actually too nice to cut on!!!

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks really sharp , nice job!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> that's actually too nice to cut on!!!
> 
> Hj


+1


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You Bob. John, I hear that from people who get, and see the boards. They are reversible, if you want to display it. You can cut on one side, and display the other. Thank you!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you Rick!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Arcola60 said:


> Thank you Rick!


Your welcome Ellery . I really like the pattern , and what gets me is how tight everything is . I have a feeling if I ever attempted one, it would never come out this perfect


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

It is really not that hard to make. As long as the joints are flat to each other, prior to glue up. That is one thing that will cause joint separation, cracks, and warpage. The glue is made to hold wood together, not fill in voids. I found that out along the way. The biggest issue with end grain is the sanding, sanding, and more sanding.

You can do it! Give it a try.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Arcola60 said:


> I was finally able to get back in the shop. A few setbacks, but I am moving forward now.
> 
> My niece is getting married tonight. I made the couple an end grain cutting board. The woods used are: Black Walnut, Jarrah, Mahogany, 200+ year old Pecan, Purple Heart, White Oak, and Yellow Heart. I finished the board in Mineral oil. It measures 14" X 12" X 1 1/4" tall.
> 
> ...


Those are really nice Ellery. I need to try making one of those. As soon as I get caught up with all the small fires that crop up and all the honey do's I have on my list,
I'll take a crack at it.
Nice job.
David


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks again! I spoke with some family members that I have given boards to recently. Of six, only one has actually used them. They all say it is too nice to cut on.
I once again reassured them that the boards are very durable, and will last a lifetime.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Arcola60 said:


> Thanks again! I spoke with some family members that I have given boards to recently. Of six, only one has actually used them. They all say it is too nice to cut on.
> I once again reassured them that the boards are very durable, and will last a lifetime.


Ellery like everyone else I think you did a super job on your cutting board. What a great gift.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent pieces. Great gifts that will be remember for years.


----------

